# I-Gate 11M USB unter Suse 9.0 installieren?



## Lorinn (20. April 2004)

Hallo,
weiss vieleicht jemand wie ich eine I-Gate 11M USB Wlan Adapter unter Suse 9.0 installieren kann. Ich kenn mich leider garnicht mit Linux aus und weiss nicht wie ich die Treiber installieren kann und sie dann konfigurieren. Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen ?

Danke

mfg
Lorinn


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

Argh...wenn ich nur den Namen I-gate höre....(brrrrrr....)
Hast du mal geguckt, ob es dafür überhaupt Treiber gibt?


----------

